# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  News 9, Griffin Communications Moving To Downtown Oklahoma City

## Tydude

https://www.news9.com/story/60ec5ea1...-oklahoma-city



> OKLAHOMA CITY - Griffin Communications announced plans Monday to move its headquarters and News 9 to downtown Oklahoma City.
> The move will cost more than $25 million, taking News 9's studios, newsroom and corporate headquarters downtown -- just across from the Myriad Gardens, the Colcord and Prairie Surf Studios. Griffin Communications has purchased the Century Center, the current home of The Oklahoman newspaper, Mahogany steak house, the downtown YMCA and others.
> 
> "Downtown is the heart and soul of Oklahoma City," said Griffin Communications CEO David Griffin. "We just think that a television station is better served reflecting our community being in its heart and soul."
> 
> Griffin Communications is working with the businesses currently in the Century Center, including the newspaper, to ensure they have space in the building and to ensure they will remain tenant of the center. The investment in downtown will include $10 million in renovations, adding new broadcast and information technology equipment, fiber optics and security upgrades. The company announced plans to create the state's first 'Media Innovation Collective,' bringing together both for-profit and nonprofit news organizations.

----------


## Pete

Wow.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Pete

I suspect they will be taking most of the Oklahoman's space, which is at least half empty.

And on top of that, many of their employees have been working remotely.




> Griffin Communications will go before the city's Downtown TIF Review Committee July 14 to discuss an incentive package to help offset some of those moving costs.


After TIF money was already spent on moving the Oklahoman to this very building.

----------


## Tydude

https://twitter.com/StormeJones/stat...05589620133888



> Griffin says closing is set for the beginning of August. Demo will begin in September.

----------


## Ohwiseone

I heard this rumor back in 2016 or so when I worked for a competing station. (Basically after they finished building the Tulsa Downtown Studio) I guess they finally decided to move forward since office space is so widely available. 

It is cool they are moving, so curious what that new studio/station is going to be like.

----------


## Rover

> I suspect they will be taking most of the Oklahoman's space, which is at least half empty.
> 
> And on top of that, many of their employees have been working remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> After TIF money was already spent on moving the Oklahoman to this very building.


Did the Oklahoman qualify under the TIF terms and did they get the full amount?  Isn't it based on performance criteria?

----------


## Pete

> Did the Oklahoman qualify under the TIF terms and did they get the full amount?  Isn't it based on performance criteria?


There was a general economic development and relocation fund established as part of the Devon-mandated TIF.


And yes, the Oklahoman received the full $1.5 million.

That was in addition to the $2 million the developers received for the Century Center renovation.

----------


## Brett

I'm curious where the News9 helicopter will be housed?

----------


## Pete

> I'm curious where the News9 helicopter will be housed?


I'm sure they'll keep their facility out on Britton, as they will still need the antenna and transmitter.

----------


## shawnw

Where will the Oklahoman go?

----------


## HangryHippo

Its staying put as a tenant.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> There was a general economic development and relocation fund established as part of the Devon-mandated TIF.
> 
> 
> And yes, the Oklahoman received the full $1.5 million.
> 
> That was in addition to the $2 million the developers received for the Century Center renovation.


i believe that the Oklahoman was the first business to ever receive this money as a non building owners (ie a renter)

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I suspect they will be taking most of the Oklahoman's space, which is at least half empty.
> 
> And on top of that, many of their employees have been working remotely.
> 
> 
> 
> After TIF money was already spent on moving the Oklahoman to this very building.


at least griffin is actually buying the building ....

----------


## Pete

The only available space in that complex is where the Oklahoman is located.

They had been trying to sub-lease most of their 2nd level...

Maybe Channel 9 will take that entire floor or the Oklahoman will consolidate upstairs with 9 on the first level.


The Oklahoman built a broadcast studio on the first floor that went into mothballs a long time ago.  9 will have to build their own studio(s).

Not long ago, I toured the new Channel 4 facility and it's very impressive; I suspect 9 wants to do something similar.

----------


## stlokc

It makes more sense for the TV station to be on the ground floor. 

The NBC affiliate in St. Louis is downtown and they make ample use of huge windows, as well as regularly assembling crowds outside for more light hearted moments of their morning and lunchtime broadcasts (like Today, Good Morning America etc. do in New York). It's a cool setup to have regular local TV in an urban setting. I suspect Channel 9 will reap benefits from this move.

----------


## Pete

^

Yes, it does make sense to be on the ground floor.  The Oklahoman promised all types of activity at street level with their studio, which is now defunct.

Also, the paper doesn't have many visitors while a TV station does; would be far easier for Channel 9 to welcome people through what is now the Oklahoman's entrance along Robinson.

----------


## shawnw

Pertinent thread:

https://twitter.com/StormeJones/stat...04794996666376

----------


## Pete

The 9/Oklahoman link is interesting because if you remember, the two companies shared content for quite a while and all the videos on the Oklahoman website were produced in the 9 studios.

Then, the Oklahoman decided to go its own way and built their new studio downtown with their new offices.

Now, Channel 9 is their landlord and I bet they end up taking over the Oklahoman studio.

----------


## Ginkasa

I don't have any insight into this at all, but as a pleb I think this is really "cool" and "neat". It feels substantial to have a new studio downtown and I hope they do make some element of this publicly visible and potentially interactable. I was just riding the streetcar the other weekend and we passed this building and it looks really neat, but it was disappointing knowing the actual state its in. I think this could really elevate that corner even further if they're interested.

----------


## DowntownMan

Does the city own the parking above and below the two floors of office space

----------


## shawnw

Don't believe so

----------


## DowntownMan

> Don't believe so


Ok I assumed the city owned the parking as its advertised as a city garage through embark

----------


## Pete

The city does own all the parking at the Century Center, so Channel 9 won't be buying that.

----------


## scottk

Griffin built KOTV/News on 6 from the ground up in Tulsa in 2013 or so?. It also wasn't that far of a move from their old studios.

This is quite a move from the tower farm and other TV stations in OKC. KOCO, KFOR, KWTV, OETA, and FOX 25 are all within a few miles of each other off of Britton and Wilshire all near the Broadway Extension.

The location and traffic at times may impact how quickly they can get to other places in the metro, outside of downtown, compared to their competition.  I imagine they will keep the helipad and some engineering services at the Kelley and Wilshire location?

----------


## mugofbeer

Wonder if it's possible for Griffin to buy the Oklahoman?

----------


## Tydude

What are the going to do with the old studio and building once they move out? Are the going to use it to keep the helicopter or are the going to sell it?

----------


## shawnw

> The city does own all the parking at the Century Center, so Channel 9 won't be buying that.


Oops, I stand corrected

----------


## HOT ROD

didnt' they have a bricktown studio at one time (or still)?

great news on the move to Downtown. Love the 200+ new employees into downtown.

i think all of the tv stations should be downtown or at least have office space downtown. We really lack good media coverage in OKC compared to other major cities and it's likely due (IMO) to the news outlets being in tower farms and in the suburbs. Being downtown not only puts you in the very heart of the largest business, economic, and entertainment center of the city/state but also makes a great central base to cover the entire metro area (since downtown is centrally located). Compare that to Tulsa where it might make more sense to be in the suburban part given it's an oval up and down metro - yet their tv stations are downtown anyway.

I think this is great and echo others who've recommended News 9 studios, the media incubator, and Oklahoman studios on the ground floor, Griffin HQ, Gannet, and the Oklahoman offices on the 2nd floor. If necessary they could locate the helipad on the garage or make a new one at the building or nearby. We have several stations here in Seattle with the exact same setup as proposed for 9/Griffin. 

Pete, you (or someone) mentioned KFOR as well - News9 following them downtown?

----------


## Pete

> Pete, you (or someone) mentioned KFOR as well - News9 following them downtown?


KFOR just opened a brand new studio next to their old one on Britton road.

Huge investment and beautiful setup.

----------


## billokc

> KFOR just opened a brand new studio next to their old one on Britton road.
> 
> Huge investment and beautiful setup.


I am a KFOR alum. The station is all state of the art technology. I still have friends there, including the Asst Engineer. He gave me a tour one day. It's impressive! The old building is completely gone.

----------


## Midtowner

I'm a bit skeptical of the arrangement and concerned that different media outlets being too closely linked is going to offer a dangerous control of the narrative for whoever is paying their bills. Not that they're merging (yet), it was once illegal to have cross-ownership of newspaper and broadcasting companies.  

I'm again not pleased at hearing that TIFF money will be sought. I don't believe KFOR received any public funds in the redesign of their studios. I do like that they'll be downtown. I didn't mind TIFF for some of these more spectacular projects like the Skirvin, but now it's being sought as part of completely run of the mill development.

----------


## BG918

> Compare that to Tulsa where it might make more sense to be in the suburban part given it's an oval up and down metro - yet their tv stations are downtown anyway.


Only Griffin/KOTV is downtown.  KJRH is in Brookside and KTUL is on top of Lookout Mountain.

----------


## Pete

If Griffin wanted to own the Oklahoman, they had ample past opportunities.

Besides the newspaper business being extremely unprofitable and in a death spiral, the Oklahoman can no longer operate independently of a huge multi-newspaper conglomerate as virtually every function -- other than about 25% of their content creation -- takes place at regional or national offices, not in OKC.  They are no longer functioning as a business but as a limited news bureau.

This is why Griffin will have the room in the Century Center to move its entire operation.  Just a few years ago, the Oklahoman filled two large floors even after they had been severely downsized over the previous decades.

----------


## onthestrip

> I'm a bit skeptical of the arrangement and concerned that different media outlets being too closely linked is going to offer a dangerous control of the narrative for whoever is paying their bills. Not that they're merging (yet), it was once illegal to have cross-ownership of newspaper and broadcasting companies.  
> 
> *I'm again not pleased at hearing that TIFF money will be sought.* I don't believe KFOR received any public funds in the redesign of their studios. I do like that they'll be downtown. I didn't mind TIFF for some of these more spectacular projects like the Skirvin, but now it's being sought as part of completely run of the mill development.


I still find it nuts we pay money to companies just moving across town. And for a company that cant even make a threat that they will leave town. Then when you look out how badly it turned out with the Oklahoman TIF for their move that became a waste when they've downsized to nothing. I dont get it.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I don’t understand how the Oklahoman gets public money to renovate the building to end up selling it not long after for a profit and the company moving from just across town gets more public money to help fund more improvements to it. That is insane to me if that is accurate.

----------


## Pete

> I don’t understand how the Oklahoman gets public money to renovate the building to end up selling it not long after for a profit and the company moving from just across town gets more public money to help fund more improvements to it. That is insane to me if that is accurate.


The money was just to build out their space; they never owned the building.

At least Griffin will actually own the property.


The Oklahoman thing was completely scandalous.  At the time, they were owned by Phillip Anschutz who is not only one of the richest men in the country, he had just sold the old OPUBCO property on Britton and Broadway for $75 million.  So why on earth were taxpayers just giving them free money?

That $1.5M given to the Oklahoman was out of the Devon TIF and the oversight committee is chaired by Larry Nichols and filled with his cronies.  It's a complete shocker the Oklahoman does nothing but reprint PR pieces originated by Devon and openly promoted their scam around demolishing the historic buildings (bus station, Hotel Black, Lunch Box) for BOK Park Plaza, always printing that Hines was the developer when Devon and/or Nichols owned and still own that property.

----------


## Swake

> Only Griffin/KOTV is downtown.  KJRH is in Brookside and KTUL is on top of Lookout Mountain.


Griffin in downtown Tulsa has two TV Stations (CBS and CW) and 5 radio stations. And then OETA is at OSU-Tulsa.

----------


## Pete

Griffin is asking for $2.7 million in TIF money:




> Resolution of the Downtown/MAPS Tax Increment Review Committee recommending approval of an allocation in an amount not to exceed a total of $2,700,000, with $2,000,000 allocated from the hotels/commercial development budget category of Increment District No. 2 and $700,000 from the other economic developments budget category of Increment District No. 8 of the Amended and Restated Downtown/MAPS Economic Development Project Plan to be used for assistance in development financing in support of the relocation of Griffin Communications, LLC’s, corporate headquarters to the building commonly known as the Century Center, located at 100 West Main, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, which relocation includes the acquisition of the property, the relocation of approximately 195 jobs with an average annual salary of approximately $100,952, and the expenditures of approximately $3,400,000 for remodeling and retrofitting the existing building for its broadcasting business and approximately $7,150,000 for broadcast equipment, information technology equipment, and other furniture, fixtures, and equipment.

----------


## Pete

^

Strange to even mention the salaries; these jobs are just being moved from 5-6 miles away, they aren't creating any new jobs.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> The money was just to build out their space; they never owned the building.
> 
> At least Griffin will actually own the property.
> 
> 
> The Oklahoman thing was completely scandalous.  At the time, they were owned by Phillip Anschutz who is not only one of the richest men in the country, he had just sold the old OPUBCO property on Britton and Broadway for $75 million.  So why on earth were taxpayers just giving them free money?
> 
> That $1.5M given to the Oklahoman was out of the Devon TIF and the oversight committee is chaired by Larry Nichols and filled with his cronies.  It's a complete shocker the Oklahoman does nothing but reprint PR pieces originated by Devon and openly promoted their scam around demolishing the historic buildings (bus station, Hotel Black, Lunch Box) for BOK Park Plaza, always printing that Hines was the developer when Devon and/or Nichols owned and still own that property.


I was confused on who owned the property before Griffin. Thanks for clearing that up.

That TIF money seems like it’s used very irresponsibly with little recourse.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I was confused on who owned the property before Griffin. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> That TIF money seems like it’s used very irresponsibly with little recourse.


Pete can correct me if i am wrong     but i believe that the oklhaoman is the only "relocating" company to get TIF that didn't buy a building down town ..

----------


## Pete

> Pete can correct me if i am wrong     but i believe that the oklhaoman is the only "relocating" company to get TIF that didn't buy a building down town ..


Correct.

----------


## Urbanized

Not that it probably matters to anyone commenting here, but TIF exists to level the playing field for a part of town that for 50 years was at a competitive disadvantage in luring development. In the case of downtown (which is where TIF originated and is still primarily located) the challenges historically have been related to costs; land acquisition, parking availability and expense in a dense area, required infrastructure upgrades, compliance with urban design requirements. In some many cases there are also significant upgrades needed to make an existing legacy building code compliant, and in the case of historic structures there are significant HP considerations.

All of these things cause costs to spiral, and are a strong disincentive to a downtown location. Few if any of them come into play for a company (or residential development) locating in an empty field at the edge of town. THIS is why KFOR didn’t apply for or receive TIF funding; they were building a new place on vacant land that they already owned in a part of town that is miles from the closest TIF district, simply because there is no community benefit to a company location in that area versus locating five miles from there.

TIF has distinct geographic boundaries, which are intended to focus development in a particular area to attain a desired community benefit. In the case of various downtown TIF districts this was because downtown was severely economically depressed after decades of neglect and outmigration, and desperately needed help attracting investment.

I think it is a fair argument that downtown has now achieved a level of vibrancy to the point where it is no longer at the same competitive advantage it was before, in which case someone could also perhaps make the case that it should be allowed to expire at the end of each TIF district’s respective term.

But I personally would make the case that the same cost and economic barriers still exist even in a more vibrant downtown, and that if we take our collective foot off of the gas that downtown could begin to backslide. Most specifically the pandemic has caused a massive disruption in the office market, and we are likely going to see hundreds of thousands of sq ft of office requiring some sort of reshuffling and reconfiguration in coming years.

I think a strong case can be made that there is strong community and downtown benefit in having one of the three major broadcast affiliates located downtown, and there is economic benefit to downtown and by extension the wider community in having those jobs within walking distance of restaurants still struggling with lunch business, downtown services missing their daytime customers, etc.

I would also vehemently make the case that as goes the fortunes of downtown go the fortunes of Oklahoma City (or any city). I believe that downtown’s resurgence thanks to public intervention (MAPS, TIF and other) have been a primary factor in OKLAHOMA CITY’S resurgence. I am fully supportive of all of the great things going on in suburban Oklahoma City, but I believe many of those things would not be happening if downtown were still struggling mightily.

And considering the fact that downtown’s future is probably still not 100% secured, I would make the case that continued community reinvestment makes sense from a City standpoint.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Griffin is asking for $2.7 million in TIF money:


While Griffin is coming into a jackpot of funds, how much of the justification in awarding this taxpayer money for remodeling, retrofitting, and equipment expenditures will Griffin be able to write off as depreciating assets?

----------


## stlokc

> Not that it probably matters to anyone commenting here, but TIF exists to level the playing field for a part of town that for 50 years was at a competitive disadvantage in luring development. In the case of downtown (which is where TIF originated and is still primarily located) the challenges historically have been related to costs; land acquisition, parking availability and expense in a dense area, required infrastructure upgrades, compliance with urban design requirements. In some many cases there are also significant upgrades needed to make an existing legacy building code compliant, and in the case of historic structures there are significant HP considerations.
> 
> All of these things cause costs to spiral, and are a strong disincentive to a downtown location. Few if any of them come into play for a company (or residential development) locating in an empty field at the edge of town. THIS is why KFOR didnt apply for or receive TIF funding; they were building a new place on vacant land that they already owned in a part of town that is miles from the closest TIF district, simply because there is no community benefit to a company location in that area versus locating five miles from there.
> 
> TIF has distinct geographic boundaries, which are intended to focus development in a particular area to attain a desired community benefit. In the case of various downtown TIF districts this was because downtown was severely economically depressed after decades of neglect and outmigration, and desperately needed help attracting investment.
> 
> I think it is a fair argument that downtown has now achieved a level of vibrancy to the point where it is no longer at the same competitive advantage it was before, in which case someone could also perhaps make the case that it should be allowed to expire at the end of each TIF districts respective term.
> 
> But I personally would make the case that the same cost and economic barriers still exist even in a more vibrant downtown, and that if we take our collective foot off of the gas that downtown could begin to backslide. Most specifically the pandemic has caused a massive disruption in the office market, and we are likely going to see hundreds of thousands of sq ft of office requiring some sort of reshuffling and reconfiguration in coming years.
> ...


This is one of the best posts I have ever read on this forum. It's very easy to have reflexive attitudes about lots of things that don't keep in mind the broader context. I'm as guilty of that as anybody. But it's nice to see well-reasoned, thoughtful explanations.

----------


## chssooner

> While Griffin is coming into a jackpot of funds, how much of the justification in awarding this taxpayer money for remodeling, retrofitting, and equipment expenditures will Griffin be able to write off as depreciating assets?


Any capital asset they purchase can be depreciated, for tax and GAAP purposes. So most of the costs they incur, even some labor charges, can be written-off. So it helps them in multiple ways, both are longer-term benefits, I believe.

----------


## Of Sound Mind

> Not that it probably matters to anyone commenting here, but TIF exists to level the playing field for a part of town that for 50 years was at a competitive disadvantage in luring development. In the case of downtown (which is where TIF originated and is still primarily located) the challenges historically have been related to costs; land acquisition, parking availability and expense in a dense area, required infrastructure upgrades, compliance with urban design requirements. In some many cases there are also significant upgrades needed to make an existing legacy building code compliant, and in the case of historic structures there are significant HP considerations.
> 
> All of these things cause costs to spiral, and are a strong disincentive to a downtown location. Few if any of them come into play for a company (or residential development) locating in an empty field at the edge of town. THIS is why KFOR didn’t apply for or receive TIF funding; they were building a new place on vacant land that they already owned in a part of town that is miles from the closest TIF district, simply because there is no community benefit to a company location in that area versus locating five miles from there.
> 
> TIF has distinct geographic boundaries, which are intended to focus development in a particular area to attain a desired community benefit. In the case of various downtown TIF districts this was because downtown was severely economically depressed after decades of neglect and outmigration, and desperately needed help attracting investment.
> 
> I think it is a fair argument that downtown has now achieved a level of vibrancy to the point where it is no longer at the same competitive advantage it was before, in which case someone could also perhaps make the case that it should be allowed to expire at the end of each TIF district’s respective term.
> 
> But I personally would make the case that the same cost and economic barriers still exist even in a more vibrant downtown, and that if we take our collective foot off of the gas that downtown could begin to backslide. Most specifically the pandemic has caused a massive disruption in the office market, and we are likely going to see hundreds of thousands of sq ft of office requiring some sort of reshuffling and reconfiguration in coming years.
> ...


BRAVO! Excellent!

It should also be noted that Griffin Communications is one of the very few locally owned media companies. Their presence in downtown Tulsa is well-noted, so moving their OKC operation to downtown OKC is more of an important symbolic move than any economic considerations. As Urbanized noted, downtown represents the heart of any major metro. To me, having a locally owned media company move into the heart of the city affirms their heritage and commitment to this city and state.

----------


## Pete

^

We were promised all that when the Oklahoman moved to this very spot and we paid them $1.5M to do so just a few years ago.

Now, it's mostly empty and generally dead.

TV news isn't as bad as newspapers but it's also a rapidly shrinking business.

----------


## shawnw

In their slight defense they probably didn't foresee their acquisition when they made those promises.

----------


## riflesforwatie

Our problem is the giant sucking sound emanating from all the open (and very cheap) land on the outskirts of the OKC metro that entices people and businesses to keep moving ever outward. In the '80s, the outward force was stronger because there was essentially no reason whatsoever to be Downtown. Today, that outward force is weaker because we have plowed public investment back into Downtown, but the force still exists. 

I think that TIFs can counteract this force in marginal situations, but TIFs are also subject to misuse (perhaps especially in situations when the journalists that would otherwise be investigating said TIFs stand to benefit from them, if even indirectly!). Griffin wants to be Downtown for reasons that have a lot to do with their business. Many others have already pointed out the advantages of street-side studios. It's no accident that NBC and ABC use this sort of thing to great effect nationally; it draws eyeballs. So does Griffin need a TIF to make this move from their current studio? Certainly they aren't going to move to Houston, or to Memorial Rd., but I don't know that they'd move Downtown, either. 

Anyway, if we thought about development in a way that didn't always prioritize/encourage sprawl, I think the necessity of TIFs would be far less than it is today, because Downtown's other natural advantages (network effects, central location, public investment, and more) would quickly become apparent.

----------


## Urbanized

> Anyway, if we thought about development in a way that didn't always prioritize/encourage sprawl, I think the necessity of TIFs would be far less than it is today, because Downtown's other natural advantages (network effects, central location, public investment, and more) would quickly become apparent.


I agree wholeheartedly with this. If we would ever properly address land use policy to discourage (or at the very least to disincentivize) development at the fringe, TIF would be less necessary. If wed done it years ago it DEFINITELY wouldnt be necessary.

Instead, we sold our collective souls to auto-centric, cheap and tacky sprawl in a way that all but guaranteed wed eventually have to incentivize urban development if we wanted to recreate and maintain a vibrant urban core, which any properly-functioning metropolitan area demands.

----------


## jn1780

> What are the going to do with the old studio and building once they move out? Are the going to use it to keep the helicopter or are the going to sell it?


They will still need the communications equipment, but I bet they either lease out or demolish the building.  The helicopter is just parked in a "shed" so I guess they will could keep it there also, but they could house it somewhere at Wiley Post where its closer to aviation resources. Not sure where the pilot and photo journalist will hang out at while they wait for a story though. They are going to be separated from their coworkers.

----------


## Pete

^

KFOR just completely demolished their old studio when the new one was ready.

----------


## DowntownMan

> They will still need the communications equipment, but I bet they either lease out or demolish the building.  The helicopter is just parked in a "shed" so I guess they will could keep it there also, but they could house it somewhere at Wiley Post where its closer to aviation resources. Not sure where the pilot and photo journalist will hang out at while they wait for a story though. They are going to be separated from their coworkers.


Not sure if it would be doable but would be cool. But they should turn the round part of the roof around the vehicle ramps on the century center garage into a helipad. This is currently just unused portion of the roof. Just a wild out there idea that probably wouldnt work

----------


## shawnw

I like how you're thinking, but seems dicey trying to lower yourself between buildings the way the wind currents whip around. Not that it's particularly close to anything, but just seems non-optimal...

----------


## DowntownMan

> I like how you're thinking, but seems dicey trying to lower yourself between buildings the way the wind currents whip around. Not that it's particularly close to anything, but just seems non-optimal...


Just was fun thinking.  Dont think they will move that downtown. I think they refuel at Wiley post already. Ive seen it land there several times before but figure it will stay where it currently is. 

Also I dont think hotel guests on both East and west sides would appreciate the sound of a helicopter taking off at random hours of the day

----------


## Dustin

I remember when News 9 remodeled their current studio and thinking it looked so slick and modern. Excited to see what their new studios look like!

----------


## Bobby821

I am not.  I wish they would go back to the look they had in the 70's/ early 80's.....

----------


## shawnw

TIF for this passed this morning

----------


## Pete

> TIF for this passed this morning


Every single TIF and economic development incentive package has passed city council for at least the last 15 years and probably ever.

----------


## shawnw

And, unfortunately, the vote is not close.

----------


## Pete

^

Because the economic development people meet with council members privately and even though an official vote isn't taken, they enlist support before the matter at hand ever becomes public and long before the city council meeting when a formal vote is taken.

I say all this not as a judgment, but as a statement of fact after talking extensively to the city attorney, Alliance personnel, and several current and former members of the council.

----------


## Snowman

> In their slight defense they probably didn't foresee their acquisition when they made those promises.


Even if they did not know exactly what was going to happen in the next five years around 2015, by then it had been at least a decade since it has been pretty widely noticed newspapers business models were having issues coping with the internet era, and management probably should have noticed years before then.

----------


## shawnw

Absolutely, but I was under the impression with the studio etc that that was going to be their remediation (for bettter or worse).

----------


## MagzOK

> ^
> 
> Because the economic development people meet with council members privately and even though an official vote isn't taken, they enlist support before the matter at hand ever becomes public and long before the city council meeting when a formal vote is taken.
> 
> I say all this not as a judgment, but as a statement of fact after talking extensively to the city attorney, Alliance personnel, and several current and former members of the council.


You're right, Pete.  That happens with all of government boards and stuff.  They always get around the quorum rule to debate in private then vote in public.

----------


## Pete

> You're right, Pete.  That happens with all of government boards and stuff.  They always get around the quorum rule to debate in private then vote in public.


Just so people understand, some states have specific laws to stop this practice.

Oklahoma's law is much more open to interpretation.

----------


## John1744

https://journalrecord.com/2022/08/19...ving-downtown/

Hadn't seen an update on this in a while, finally saw one last week. Looks like they start moving in October, the first broadcast is aiming to be the Sunday after November elections and the helicopter and pilot will be based out of Sundance Airport.

----------


## jccouger

There was an accident with a crane today that damaged the screen. I think it may have been the old one.

----------


## DowntownMan

> There was an accident with a crane today that damaged the screen. I think it may have been the old one.


Yes they were attempting to remove the old curve billboard sign

----------


## Bobby821

Well here is what is going to be happening with the old channel 9 building.  I wish they would just stay put where they are as not everyone gives a rip about stupid downtown OKC it is NOT the be all end all but anyway here is the information!! 

Amanda Taylor
What a great night celebrating Langston University and the future of journalism! We went to their gala where our KWTV - NEWS 9 owner, David Griffin, was honored. He is GIVING the school our current news station!!! And all the equipment in it stays as well. It will soon be home to Langston journalism students.

----------


## John1744

edit: Beaten! Lol



Apparently Griffins owner is giving Langston University the old News9 studio and all their equipment. Wow what a get.

----------


## scottk

> Apparently Griffins owner is giving Langston University the old News9 studio and all their equipment. Wow what a get.

----------


## dcsooner

This is MONUMENTAL! What a great gift to Langston and the entire State. We need diversity in our visual messaging and Griffin Communications has catapulted Oklahoma towards inclusion in broadcast media never before envisioned. Wow, THANK YOU Mr. Griffin

----------


## Paule4ou

Wow!! Truly a life changing gift. Well done Mr. Griffin!

----------


## mugofbeer

Wow!  The sudden change in mood about Ch.9 on the thread went from cold to hot so fast!

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Wow!  The sudden change in mood about Ch.9 on the thread went from cold to hot so fast!


I don't see anything in over a year, except a couple comments about the crane tipping over.

----------


## mugofbeer

Yep, my bad, l thought it was all this year. Covid sometimes makes it seem l've missed 2 years.

----------


## HOT ROD

very awesome, 

I wonder if Langston also get the land? If so, they could possibly consolidate the OKC campus with a few more buildings; make it the STEM+ campus

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> very awesome, 
> 
> I wonder if Langston also get the land? If so, they could possibly consolidate the OKC campus with a few more buildings; make it the STEM+ campus


Langston is part of the Oklahoma A&M system. I’m sure their place in the OKC metro has been analyzed and discussed. IMO, it is a great idea if it compliments OSU-OKC overall.

----------


## DowntownMan

I noticed David Paine posted a video the other day and it was inside the new facility. I think some of the griffin communications operations has moved in officially. The news studio has not moved yet

----------


## fortpatches

This is in part of the old Oklahoman building, right? Like the first and second floors? 
I was in the building a couple days ago and snapped some pics I could post if interested.

----------


## HangryHippo

> This is in part of the old Oklahoman building, right? Like the first and second floors? 
> I was in the building a couple days ago and snapped some pics I could post if interested.


Post away!

----------


## John1744

I thought they were supposed to start broadcasting this evening from the new location but haven't seen an update in a while on it.

----------


## fortpatches

Woah. So my time perception must be skewed, this was on October 5. I'll try to remember to grab a new pic tomorrow morning.

----------


## David

It's super funny to me seeing this referred to as the old Oklahoman building, when I see that phrase I think of the tower on Broadway Extension.

----------


## unfundedrick

> It's super funny to me seeing this referred to as the old Oklahoman building, when I see that phrase I think of the tower on Broadway Extension.


And I think of the building at 4th and Broadway downtown.

----------


## fortpatches

Some newer photos taken last week.

----------


## Pete

From https://www.instagram.com/tietsort_design/:

----------


## rizzo

Is tonight at 10pm the first broadcast from the new place?

----------


## Downwind17

> Is tonight at 10pm the first broadcast from the new place?


First broadcast from the new facility will be Sunday, November 13 at 10pm.

----------


## OKC_1990

Thanks for the laughs Dean.

----------


## DowntownMan

Studio looks good. 

Taking them some time to adjust to new equipment and automation as theres been a few glitches each newscast it seems

----------

